# [Emerge]mpossible de mettre a jour le systeme(Résolu)

## Lucio_

Bonjour,

En essayant de mettre a jour mon systeme j;ai eu le message suivant:

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2[semantic-desktop]" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> ...

 

J'ai essaye de modifier la variable USE, mais sans succes   :Sad: 

Merci d'avance a tout ceux qui pourrait m'aiderLast edited by Lucio_ on Mon Mar 09, 2009 9:07 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## CryoGen

Suffit de lire... Les paquets sont dans la branche "instable" (~) et toi tu es en stable. Il serait bien de lire la doc.

----------

## geekounet

Il serait bien aussi, s'il te plait, de mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum. Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Lucio_

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Suffit de lire... Les paquets sont dans la branche "instable" (~) et toi tu es en stable. Il serait bien de lire la doc.

 

Merci votre réponses qui ma beaucoup aide... 

J'avais lu la doc, mais une erreur de compréhension m'avais écarté de la vérité. 

Désolé de vous faire perdre votre temps..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Suffit de lire, suffit de lire.. Facile a dire! Faut aussi lire l'anglais correctement, ce qui n'est pas toujours gagne  :Smile: 

En passant, Lucio_, pourrais-tu editer le titre et mettre (resolu) a la fin, s'il-te-plait?

----------

## d2_racing

 *Lucio_ wrote:*   

> Désolé de vous faire perdre votre temps..  

 

Personne ne "perd" de temps ici à répondre à un nouveau, ils ont déjà été des débutants eux aussi. 

Pas besoin de s'excuser. 

C'est justement normal de ne pas connaitre Gentoo à 100%, c'est avec l'expérience qu'on apprend à connaître la mécanique de Portage.

----------

## titoucha

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Suffit de lire, suffit de lire.. Facile a dire! Faut aussi lire l'anglais correctement, ce qui n'est pas toujours gagne 

 

A qui le dis-tu, c'est mon cas et parfois j'ai énormément de peine à comprendre par moi-même, donc je compatis !

----------

## Lucio_

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *Lucio_ wrote:*   Désolé de vous faire perdre votre temps..   
> 
> Personne ne "perd" de temps ici à répondre à un nouveau, ils ont déjà été des débutants eux aussi. 
> 
> Pas besoin de s'excuser. 
> ...

 

A la limite si, car c'était effectivement dans la doc que j'avais lu, mais j'étais passé totalement a coté de la solution... 

Bon c'est résolu c'est le principale...   :Smile: 

----------

